# Zilla -> RS232 -> Bluetooth -> WM



## thwagmostar (Dec 31, 2007)

Trying to gauge interest here... I had made an app similar to ZillaView in VB6 a couple years ago, but have recreated it in VB 2008 and it seems to be fully functional on my WM6 phone (HTC Titan/Verizon XV6800/Sprint Mogul) but should work for anything WM5/6 with .net cf 3.5. Instead of just charging my phone, I'm able to see all the data from the Zilla using an IOGear GBS301. There's still some work to do to add in configuration of the Zilla (there's already a terminal window built in so it can be done the old fashioned way) but I'm getting a whole new type of EV grin... it's pretty slick. Definitely beats having a laptop on the passenger seat.

~Scott


----------



## blackpanther-st (Apr 4, 2009)

Talk about dialling it in  sounds cool.


----------

